# Lyft driver stabbed repeatedly by pax



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Too bad the driver wasn'tallowed to have a weapon to protect himself.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://abcnews.go.com/amp/US/police-lyft-driver-stabbed-repeatedly-verbal-altercation-suspect/story?id=56311952&ved=0ahUKEwiz8MHVloHcAhV-GDQIHSHcBXIQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw25_RZ2VJD-Inav_jx1CdfJ

Lyft is "horrified" and has "reached out to the driver to expend support". What does that even mean??


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

No NEED to Tip !


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Lyft is "horrified" and has "reached out to the driver to expend support". What does that even mean??


It means that the driver won't get paired with that rider again.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

I already know the outcome of this. Lyft will deactivate the driver then give the pax free ride credits problem solved. Lmfao


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Too bad the driver wasn'tallowed to have a weapon to protect himself.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://abcnews.go.com/amp/US/police-lyft-driver-stabbed-repeatedly-verbal-altercation-suspect/story?id=56311952&ved=0ahUKEwiz8MHVloHcAhV-GDQIHSHcBXIQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw25_RZ2VJD-Inav_jx1CdfJ
> 
> Lyft is "horrified" and has "reached out to the driver to expend support". What does that even mean??


it means they deactivated the driver


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Drivers should be able to use their wits and negotiating skills to protect themselves.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol yet another 22 year old suspect which means hoax

so let me get this straight, somehow they know the guy is 22 years old just like the 99 percent of the suspects in all these fake stories but somehow they don't know his name ?

The Freemasons putting out all these fake stories to keep everyone scared are sick

they love multiples of 11 which symbolizes Devil Horns so 22 33 44 55 etc ..if they got the suspect as one of those and the story is full of holes it's fake


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The Freemasons putting out all these fake stories to keep everyone scared are sick


Call the hospital. Record the call. Post it here.

If they never had that driver admitted, then I will concede that the story is fake. Until then, STFU.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> so let me get this straight, somehow they know the guy is 22 years old just like the 99 percent of the suspects in all these fake stories but somehow they don't know his name ?


The suspect then fled on foot. He is described as a 22-year-old black male. Officials have not released his name.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The suspect then fled on foot. He is described as a 22-year-old black male. Officials have not released his name.


why the hell would they not release his name

youre gonna release his age but not his name, does that make any sense at all ?



Mista T said:


> Call the hospital. Record the call. Post it here.
> 
> If they never had that driver admitted, then I will concede that the story is fake. Until then, STFU.


i don't care what you want to concede

you're free to be fooled, not all of us are easily fooled


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> why the hell would they not release his name?


For the same reason they won't tell us who really killed JFK.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> For the same reason they won't tell us who really killed JFK.


I shouted out
Who killed the Kennedys?
When after all
It was you and me

(don't attach any meaning to this post. I just thought those particular lyrics fit the mood)


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

"If you believe............they put a man on the moon(man on the moon),
If you believe there's nothing up his sleeve, then nothing is cool"

https://www.google.com/amp/s/genius.com/amp/Rem-man-on-the-moon-lyrics


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> For the same reason they won't tell us who really killed JFK.


I was there....

It was Johnson...8>O

Rakos


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Too bad the driver wasn'tallowed to have a weapon to protect himself.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://abcnews.go.com/amp/US/police-lyft-driver-stabbed-repeatedly-verbal-altercation-suspect/story?id=56311952&ved=0ahUKEwiz8MHVloHcAhV-GDQIHSHcBXIQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw25_RZ2VJD-Inav_jx1CdfJ
> 
> Lyft is "horrified" and has "reached out to the driver to expend support". What does that even mean??


it doesn't mean shit. you should always have a weapon if you're letting strangers in your car.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

heynow321 said:


> it doesn't mean shit. you should always have a weapon if you're letting strangers in your car.


I have a weapon...

A well honed monkey mind...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

this unicorn rides with s magic spell of protection up at all times.

Bullets reflect back st my attacker, I also keep a .38 on my person.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Bullets reflect back st my attacker, I also keep a .38 on my person.


Ahhhh, lead poisoning at 800 feet per second. Love it!!!


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

He can charge the rider for the blood stains.


----------



## uberkristina (Jun 8, 2018)

Tragic what has happened but you guys are hilarious and ironically so close to the truth.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

uberkristina said:


> Tragic what has happened but you guys are hilarious and ironically so close to the truth.


Finally the pax are getting fed up with the drivers' foul mouths and attitudes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They should Walk if so.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

There are things in life I don't want to experience... Being stabbed is one of them. Don't want to know how that feels


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

delornick94 said:


> There are things in life I don't want to experience... Being stabbed is one of them. Don't want to know how that feels


Too much occupational hazard!


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> For the same reason they won't tell us who really killed JFK.



*2 minutes and 50 seconds in....






The Comedian killed JFK.*


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Retired Senior said:


> *2 minutes and 50 seconds in....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's one hell of a shot. If you can perform a head shot with a shotgun slug from 100 yds then you can be the over watch of any SEAL Team.


----------



## JaysUberman (Dec 19, 2017)

It means they gave him power zones and streaks for next week because they don't have to worry about paying them out.


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

Very strange language from lyft "There is absolutely no place for this behavior on our platform".

Umm, that was attempted murder. Youre statement is already implied. You've only revealed to us you consider the issue lightly by your language. Probably because no one died. Should have used much stronger language in expressing condemnation of the attempted murder.



delornick94 said:


> There are things in life I don't want to experience... Being stabbed is one of them. Don't want to know how that feels


I'm pretty sure youve gotten vaccinated before in youre life. Gotten a blister, or accidently cut your finger with a knife. Now imagine that x 10.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Too bad the driver wasn'tallowed to have a weapon to protect himself.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://abcnews.go.com/amp/US/police-lyft-driver-stabbed-repeatedly-verbal-altercation-suspect/story?id=56311952&ved=0ahUKEwiz8MHVloHcAhV-GDQIHSHcBXIQqUMIQzAJ&usg=AOvVaw25_RZ2VJD-Inav_jx1CdfJ
> 
> Lyft is "horrified" and has "reached out to the driver to expend support". What does that even mean??


I drove a nurse to Saint Vincent's Hospital on Main Street in Bridgeport yesterday. As I passed by Price Rite I got a ping. Since we don't have Uber Pool around here I continued to the Hospital, dropped off the RN and was headed back towards Price Rite when I got a call... "Yo Mon, You drove right by me."
"Yes, I had to take the girl in the car already to the hospital"
"No Mon, you were supposed to stop and get me"
"I'm on my way to you now"
Mon I know how it works, you should have been here 5 minutes ago"

"Call some-one else for the ride. We are done"
And I cancelled him. Not even in the car yet and he was telling me how to do my job!
It seems - tho I can't be absolutely certain - that I lost a ratings point because of the cancellation.
Oh well, better that than almost anything else!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Retired Senior said:


> I drove a nurse to Saint Vincent's Hospital on Main Street in Bridgeport yesterday. As I passed by Price Rite I got a ping. Since we don't have Uber Pool around here I continued to the Hospital, dropped off the RN and was headed back towards Price Rite when I got a call... "Yo Mon, You drove right by me."
> "Yes, I had to take the girl in the car already to the hospital"
> "No Mon, you were supposed to stop and get me"
> "I'm on my way to you now"
> ...


Yo mon, they cain't rate ya if now trip start...coincidence


----------

